# Self Serve DOG WASH!! just opened in my area!



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

looks nice. We have one near us in Hamilton but the shampoo was so watered down even the woman working went to find another bottle.
It said all those things and all I got was a watered down shampoo bottle NO conditioner it was supposed to have.
No eye cleaner and it was just a small dryer not like a salons.

Yours looks awsome though and I might try ours again when I really need it since I don't have laundry tubs at my house


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

VERY nice- we have two locally- one is a actuall grooming place- the other is at the carwash- buttheir dryer SUCKS (it's just the opposit end of the vacuum)


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

That place looks awesome! If I weren't a groomer with access to a salon and all my own supplies I'd go there for sure!

And are you sure it was just watered down, Mandy? Normally dog shampoo is diluted and IS watery and much easier to apply that way, but it's just as lathery.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Very Nice!! There is sort of a self dog wash in my area. It is in a not so great part of town, 1 room, old brushes, nothing special. I bring my own supplies and shampoo if i use it. That place looks fantastic though! Im jealous!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Self-bathing facilities are VERY nice to have in your area - especially for people with spoos and no where decent at home to do the "deed"... You new shop looks amazing!!

We have several self-bathing places here in Bismarck (surprisingly). One is at a store that sells live dogs and cats and we NEVER go there - I wouldn't purchase a piece of kibble from a store that sells live animals (besides, it STINKS in that store!) One is at Healthy Dog Center which is a store that sells high quality foods and provides professional grooming services besides the self-bathing facilities (this one is Katy's favorite place so far - we bring our own shampoo and conditioner, but they have towels and a velocity dryer... it's nice to leave the mess there!) Then there is a self bathing facility at Club Fido which is a boarding/grooming/training/day care outfit... I haven't tried theirs out yet, but their prices are about twice as much as the Healthy Dog Center so there doesn't seem to be any point in switching...

I do like bathing Lucy at home and now that I have a velocity dryer I can get better results - it's especially nice in the winter when I don't have to worry about any residual dampness...

Let us know how you like the new place when you try it out!


----------



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

Yes it was so thin it was horrible even the woman said it was to thin and got another.
I wouldn't NOT used it again as it served its perpose for me just wasn't all the bells and wistles promised in the add.
To be honest if I just want them bathed I might use petsmart. Didn't realize for bath and fluff only 37 if you go on tuesday 15% off that as well
I can then bring them home and groom them.


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

I was thinking of bringing my own shampoo and conditioner anyway, after all, I just bought that Pantene RED shampoo and I want to try it out! :laugh: I'm blond so I can't use it on me! lol
I'm most excited about using their high velocity dryer and getting Rogan really straight and fluffy!! I've been wanting to buy one, so this is a great way to try it out before I take the plunge!
I need to start looking for some online videos on how to properly dry a poodle! Any tips?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

WOW!!! I am impressed. It looks fantastic. The stairs to the tub gave my some ideas!! Let us know how you like it.


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

I know, I was pretty impressed too! Especially for Belleville! lol It's really nice! I will let you know how I like it!


----------



## Reesmom (Feb 4, 2010)

Very Nice. That gives me some ideas for my shop. Very clean and professional looking.


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

i'm going to the local one tomorrow- called her up HELP save mea tub *L* gotta leave right after to head to the dog show- but better then trying to do her at home tonight (ug jacuzzi tub i don't want to bath the dogs in it) she said she'll even let me use her 'good' shampoos for kiah (i have my own but hey why not it's included in the price  

K


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

I've used these a few times and just love them. The dog is at the perfect height, all the mess is not in my house, everything is provided, the tubs are perfect for keeping Fido in place, the blow dryers are very powerful. I used one that was very cold inside and the dryer blew very cold air. Hoot really hated that one but all the others have been very nice. Yours looks very new, clean and modern. Have fun.


----------

